# Layout Zerschneiden



## DarkSummer (22. Februar 2002)

Kann mir mal einer pls das hier zusehende layout zerschneiden
Layout.jpg


----------



## x-Reality (22. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Wo hast denn das geklaut? Was willst denn zugeschnitten haben? Sowas kann doch schon ein kleines Kind mit 12 Jahren. Ich versteh einfach nicht wo das Problem liegt. 

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## freekazoid (22. Februar 2002)

*moin*

@darksummer

warum zerlegst du das bild nicht selbst? da du im photoshop-forum gelandet bist, geh' ich mal davon aus, dass du ps6 zuhause hast. und bekanntlicherweise kommt da auch ein ganz nettes tool namens imageready herbei. mit dem kannste ja das pic zerlegen und machen damit was du willst. *grübel*


----------



## NocTurN (22. Februar 2002)

Also das pillepalle ding zu zerschneiden sollte ja wohl kein problem sein  aber wird galaxie im englischen nicht galaxy geschrieben?


----------



## dozi (22. Februar 2002)

Moin,

ich denke wenn du so ne grafik selber machen kannst, das du dann nicht weist, wie man sie zerschneiden kann ist vielleicht ein bischen widersprüchlich . Vielleicht hättest du dir auch schon vorher überlegen können, dass du mehrere files haben willst, und nicht eine große, die du dann umständlich zerschneiden musst!


----------



## AciDemon (22. Februar 2002)

jope..kommt mir auch etwas spanisch vor, dass du dieses bild zwar erstellen konntest, jedoch nicht zerschneiden...wie dem auch sei...

F1 hilft.


----------



## DarkSummer (22. Februar 2002)

Das ist auch nicht von mir das hat ein freund für mich gemacht wenn ichs gemacht heatt wuerd ichs bestimmt auch selsbt zerschneiden koennen und ps hab ich net die im jobs forum ham gesagt ich soll hier fragen!!!!


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@DarkSummer

Wie alle schon sagten mit image ready zerschneiden
und dann html oder php einbinde !
lege die Teile am besten in eine "scaleable" Tabelle
damits auf allen auflösungen einigermasen aussieht !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## freekazoid (22. Februar 2002)

naja, es gibt ja auch noch freeware-tools mit denen du bilder "zerschneiden" kannst, bzw. imagemaps draus machen kannst.
oder soll's auch noch rollovers geben?


----------



## DarkSummer (22. Februar 2002)

na ja eig sollten roll over oben sein aber na ja danke lassen wir das am besten ich hab dafür wirklich kein programm und auch kein heandchen em ende geb ichs ihm zurück danke nochmal für help cu


----------



## braindad (22. Februar 2002)

...

ich zieh mir immer hilfslinien und mach das damm mit dem freistell-tool...dann speichern und rückgängig machen und neu schnippeln


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@braindad

Is auch ne schnelle Möglichkeit, nur hatte ich immer das Problem, das mit den Hilfslinien eine reihe Pixel fehlen, undzwar genau, da wo das freistellentools an der Hilfslinie einrastet !

Gibts da die Möglichkeit das raster weiter runter als 2 Pixel zu setzen ?

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## braindad (22. Februar 2002)

wie jetzt raster "runtersetzen"?

das problem hatte ich auch am anfang. habs dann aber gerafft: das freistell tool rastet entweder am linken oder am rechten rand (bzw oben oder unten) der hilfslinie ein. hab das dann so mit mir  vereinbart (), das ich immer links einraste. oder halt oben. dann passt das


----------



## dritter (22. Februar 2002)

Warum nicht einfach das Slicing-tool? Ist doch viel einfacher.. einfach die slices ziehen, gegenenfalls noch mal nachkorregieren, mit doppelklick neu benennen, und dann für web Speichern, die einzelnen slices optimieren, und schon erstellt PS eine komplette html-seite aus dem Bild..


----------



## gremmlin (22. Februar 2002)

erm..checkt ihrs nicht? 
er hat kein programm dafür!!!

säcke harharhar...


----------



## dritter (22. Februar 2002)

@ gremmlin:
Doch schon, aber mein post bezog sich auf braindad & Sir Dodger.. 

hab mich nur gefragt, warum denn Freistellen-tool...

Wollte DarkSummer nich ärgern.. Kenne leider kein tool, womit man sonst diese Aufgabe erledigen könnte..


----------



## shiver (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *
> säcke harharhar... *



verwarnung.


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Februar 2002)

layout zerschnitten und in eine tabelle gepackt


----------



## gremmlin (22. Februar 2002)

pah...ironie ist nicht jedermanns sache.


----------



## shiver (22. Februar 2002)

beleidigungen auch nicht.


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

hi..also...ehrlich gesacht..is wirklich ziemlich komisch..
sowas gerallt zu bekommen..abernich wissen wie man zerschneidet..aber hier gibbet nen work shop dafür...der is ganz gut denke ich...

http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/workshop/cut/index.php


----------



## gremmlin (23. Februar 2002)

> beleidigungen auch nicht


Ironie, die; -, kMz. _ 1. feiner Spott, leise, humorvolle Kritik, bei der das Gegenteil des Gesagten gemeint ist 2. in der Wendung ,I. des Schicksals, durch ein überraschendes, zufälliges Ereignis, das bisherige Bemühungen als nichtig erscheinen lässt, herbeigeführte Situation 

Quelle: http://www.langenscheidt.aol.de/
_


----------



## shiver (23. Februar 2002)

ich kann in "ihr säcke"

weder feiner spott, noch humorvolle kritik herauslesen... geht wohl über meinen verstand .


----------



## braindad (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dritter _
> *Warum nicht einfach das Slicing-tool? Ist doch viel einfacher.. einfach die slices ziehen, gegenenfalls noch mal nachkorregieren, mit doppelklick neu benennen, und dann für web Speichern, die einzelnen slices optimieren, und schon erstellt PS eine komplette html-seite aus dem Bild.. *



mit dem vieh hab ich bisher noch nie gearbeitet, sollte ich mir uU mal anguken


----------



## DarkSummer (24. Februar 2002)

Danke für das tut ich hab mir auch we photoshop besorgt mal schaun 0b ichs selber so hinbringe wie ich will und irgendjemand hatte oben sco zerschnitten danke dafür nur da fehlen die buttons etc  wie gesagt danke


----------



## subzero (24. Februar 2002)

jo bidde...das tut is gut erklärt!!!

habe mir jezz in meinem buch das slicing durcgelesen....das is ja voll kewl...für son html noob wie mich...einfach perfekt!!!

problem is nur...man muss genauestens die linien dran packen...weil die raster da nich richtig schnappen! und es könnten lücken bleiben...


----------

